# Koi Teich



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen!!
Ein Koi Teich in meinen Garten !  Das wäre super  
Mir stellen sich als blutiger Anfänger viele Fragen : Ich interessiere mich für 12cm kleine Babykois!! Können die schon in den Teich??
Und wie sieht es mit Teich größe.. etc aus?
Ich dachte an 4 kois zwischen 10-12cm . Kann man die mit Goldfischen vergesellschaften? wie sieht das mit Überwinterung aus?
lg

(das mit den 200l "mein angeblicher Teich" musste ich zur Regestrierung angeben und ist natürlich Schwachsinn  )


----------



## Harald (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Hallo Jeyjo,

bevor Du an Fische denkst, solltest Du Dir erstmal über Deine Möglichkeiten bzgl. eines Teiches Gedanken machen. 
Deine Frage, wie die Fische im Teich aussehen, grenzt irgendwie an "verarscherei". Wie sieht ein Bild an einer Wand aus? Man kann doch alles nur im Einzelfall betrachten.

Im übrigen handelt es sich bei Fischen um Lebewesen. Man sollte also erstmal darüber nachdenken, ihnen einen vernünftigen, angemessenen Lebensraum zu schaffen.

Wenn es Dir nur darum geht, zu wissen, wie die Fische in einem Teich wirken, geh doch einfach mal zu einem Fischhändler, bitte ihn, eines seiner Becken so herzurichten, dass es mit dem Dir vorschwebenden Teich in etwa übereinstimmt und lass ihn dann dort die von Dir gewünschte Zahl von Fischen einfügen.....


----------



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*



			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jeyjo,
> 
> bevor Du an Fische denkst, solltest Du Dir erstmal über Deine Möglichkeiten bzgl. eines Teiches Gedanken machen.
> Deine Frage, wie die Fische im Teich aussehen, grenzt irgendwie an "verarscherei". Wie sieht ein Bild an einer Wand aus? Man kann doch alles nur im Einzelfall betrachten.
> ...



ähm hab ich irgendwie gegfragt wie fische im teich aussehen? Les dir doch bitt erstmal meine Frage richtig durch bevor du hier teufel smileys zu benutzen hägst..


----------



## Frank (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Hallo Harald,

ich denke bevor du so wortgewaltig gegenüber einem "blutigen Anfänger" auftrittst, solltest du schon *richtig lesen*, was dieser geschrieben hat.

jeyjo schreibt schließlich *nicht*, wie die Fische im Teich wohl aussehen, sondern wie es mit den beschriebenen Fischen und der Teichgröße aussieht. 
Aus dieser Sicht ergibt sich für mich, das er oder sie gerne wissen möchte, wieviel Volumen der Teich denn in etwa haben sollte. 
Also für einen Anfänger eine durchaus verständliche Frage.

Also Harald, Temperament und Tempo bitte etwas zügeln.  

@ yeyjo,

erstmal willkommen bei uns, hast nicht gerade den besten Einstieg erwischt  , aber glaube mir, so ist es normalerweise nicht bei uns.  

Auf deine Fragen kann ich aus Zeitgründen leider erst später zurückkommen.


----------



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Ach ist doch nicht so schlimm ich bin da nicht so nachtragend!!
Trotzdem danke 
Ich bin übrigens ein weiblicher Aquaristik Fan


----------



## Dodi (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Hallo Jeyjo!

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Forum!

Also, für Koi rechnet man pro Tier 1.000 l Wasser - es bleiben ja schließlich keine Baby's!
Im Prinzip vertragen sich diese mit Goldfischen, Du solltest aber beachten, daß Koi besondere Fische sind, die leider auch krankheitsanfälliger sind als z. B. Goldfische. Wenn Du dann kranke Tiere in Deinem Teich behandeln mußt so kann es sein, daß die Goldies dies nicht vertragen und schlimmstenfalls eingehen.

Wenn Du Dir Fische kaufst, bedenke, daß die Temperatur in dem Becken beim Händler mit dem in Deinem Teich etwa identisch sein sollte, sonst kriegen die Tiere ja gleich einen Schock und können sterben.

Zur Überwinterung kann ich sagen: es ist immer etwas schwierig - ich habe diesen Winter auch Verluste hinnehmen müssen.
Am besten, Du liest Dich mal in Ruhe durch das Forum, da wirst Du bezüglich Überwinterung bestimmt fündig.

Also, viel Spaß beim Lesen und Planen Deines Teiches!


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Hi,

da hat wohl jemand etwas zu flot gelesen... 
Schwamm drüber  

Also auch von mir erstmal Willkommen im Forum.
Einen Teil Deiner Fragen hat ja unterdessen Dodi beantwortet.
Wenn ich mir heute einen Koiteich bauen würden, dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen ohne Goldfische. 
Die sind echt schlimmer als die "Karnickel". 
Ich habe letztes Jahr bereits um die 50 Jungtiere abgegeben und könnte schon wieder so viele rausholen-wenn die denn mitspielen würden  
Es gibt aber auch positive Beispiele einer Vergesellschaftung von Koi mit anderen Zuchtformen der Goldfische (z.B. Shubunkis). Thorsten z.B. hat einen Sonnenbarsch als Nachwuchsregulator eingesetzt und damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei mir hingegen schafft er es nicht 
Wie kalt wird es denn bei Euch im Winter? In wärmeren Gegenden reichen als Mindesttiefe sicherlich die oft angegebenen 1,5m für Koi. In den Gebieten mit langanhaltendem und starken Frost sind 1,8-2m sicherlich vorteilhafter!
Und bau ihn groß genug. Bei allen werden es mehr Fische als anfangs geplant... und dann kommt der nächste Umbau


----------



## atzie (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

Herzlich willkommen jeyjo,

ich bin ein absoluter Koi Fan. Meine sind sehr zutraulich und schon was besonderes. Alllerdings sind Kois nicht ganz so pflegeleicht wie Goldies. Vielleicht kommt mir das auch nur so vor, weil ein Koi Verlust schon viel schmerzlicher ist als ein Verlust eines Goldfischs. Ich bin durch Unwissenheit an Kois geraten und habe diese Fische nun wirklich mehrfach behandeln lassen müssen. Das war eine kostspielige Angelegenheit. Allerdings haben sich meine auch in völlig unzureichenden Verhältnissen durchbeissen müssen, bis ich meinen Teich angemessen erweitern konnte. Wenn ich mir mal so überlege, was die alles durchhalten mussten, sind die doch nicht so zimperlich. Allerdings hatte ich 2 Verluste von ursprünglich 6 Kois im alten viel zu kleinen Teich. Die anderen vier haben ziemlich viel durchgemacht, bis sie nun, wie ich hoffe, ganz gute Verhältnisse haben.

Meine Kois vergesellschaften sich prima mit den Goldfischen und Shubunkins. Die Goldis vermehren sich tatsächlich leider wie verrückt. Mir fällt es nicht so leicht den Nachwuchs immer "loszuwerden". Die schönen bunten sind eher kein Problem, aber die kleinen Schwarzen...... Wenn du einen reinen Koiteich betreibst, scheint mir das mit der medikamentösen Behandlung einfacher. Ich hatte beispielsweise Probleme mit Hautwürmern bei den Kois, die meisten Medikamente vertragen die Goldfische, __ Kröten, __ Molche etc. nicht wirklich. Wenn du nur Kois hast, ist das einfacher. Ich persönlich würde aber meine Tiervielfalt nicht aufgeben. Ich erfreue mich auch an jedem Molch und jeder Kröte, auch wenn ich immer schimpfe, wenn die Kröten die Kois brünstig anspringen, weil ich Sorge wegen Verletzungen habe.

Du schreibst bisher recht wenig über deinen Teich. Planst du einen Neubau oder sollen die Kois in einen bestehenden Teich? Du erwähnst einerseits 12 Babykois und andererseits 4 Kois von ca 12 cm Grösse. Macht das zusammen 16 Kois ? Das erscheint mir ein wenig viel. Aber ich weiss ja nicht viel über deinen Teich.

Ich hatte bisher mit der Überwinterung selbst in meinem viel zu kleinen Teich keine Probleme. Die Probleme gab es eher im Frühling/Sommer. 

Meine Kois machen mir verdammt viel Freude, aber auch Sorgen. Wenn du wirklich einen neuen Teich bauen möchtest, hast du alle Optionen!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Harald (26. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi Teich*

ups.... ich hatte wohl wirklich was falsch verstanden, tut mir leid


----------

